# How many cans of Fluid Film for an undercarriage and plow???



## higgs2ca (Nov 17, 2007)

just wondering how much i should buy???


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

A case!






Whole truck and plow 5 cans.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

You could do it in 3 -4 cans but you will wish you had a can left over.
so GV is right 5 cans...


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Buy 10 cans, you can always find something that needs lubed or protected. The stuff is like magic !


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

It takes me about a half a gallon With that 20 dollar sprayer. U do the math? Cans are great for small stuff. But buy in bulk and save some $ and have some left for the next time.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

In Ontario cans are $13 and a gallon is $65.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Wow thats a rip.$29 a gallon here. and $8 for a can.


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

brad96z28;615277 said:


> Wow thats a rip.$29 a gallon here. and $8 for a can.


He stated we're in Canada... its obviously different pricing, not a rip


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

musclecarboy;615299 said:


> He stated we're in Canada... its obviously different pricing, not a rip


Really? I must not be able to read. So In canada they more then double the price of the gallon but dont more then double the can. Or did u not read that Must be all those taxes they put on it when it gets shipped there.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

how many cans?
its ten bucks a can here. i would say maybe three. TOO MANY


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

brad96z28;615277 said:


> Wow thats a rip.$29 a gallon here. and $8 for a can.


Where are you getting it in MA?


----------



## plownoob (Aug 14, 2008)

Cheapest I can find it is on ebay. 2 * 1 gallon at $70 includes shipping. Plus there is a 25% discount from live dot com. So that works out to ~ $26 can.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Buy the case- You'll be spraying everything with it once you see how it works. A can of Fluid Film also makes a great gift for the guy who has everything.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Makes a good stocking stuffer at Christmas.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Beering has good prices and will ship to Canada I believe.


----------



## M&M (Sep 8, 2008)

I just bought some at Chappell Tractor in Milford, NH for $5.99 per can. BTW, do you need to wash the underside of the truck before you coat it?


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

scitown;616060 said:


> Where are you getting it in MA?


U guys have never been to fluid films website? It lists all the dealers.
I get mine from kellsport rirte in fallriver ma.
$29.50 a gallon

http://www.kellsportproducts.com/fluidfilm.html


----------



## plownoob (Aug 14, 2008)

forgot to mention the ebay seller is kellersport also. buy it from them through live/ebay for $26 gallon shipped.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

plownoob;616971 said:


> forgot to mention the ebay seller is kellersport also. buy it from them through live/ebay for $26 gallon shipped.


Can u post a link of that? All I can find is the 39.50 shipped from them.


----------



## plownoob (Aug 14, 2008)

http://http://cgi.ebay.com/FLUID-FILM-2-Gallon-cans-FREE-SHIPPING_W0QQitemZ130265069270QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item130265069270&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A570%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

this is the 2 gal package at $69.50. The live.com 25% cashback died today though. So $70 is the shipped price now.


----------



## plownoob (Aug 14, 2008)

ok, there's still a search term that brings up the 25% discount!
go to live.com...enter *imac* in the search field. That will bring up the results page with 25% off with payal from ebay. Click on that link which takes you to ebay. Search for item#130265069270 which is the 2*1 gallon FF. Click buy it now and pay using paypal/credit card. The discount is $17.38 cashback from microsoft. So final price is $52.12 or $26.06/gal shipped! If you want it do it quick before this discount goes buh bye! I'm picking up some more backrack stuff.


----------

